# Bật mí một số bí quyết massage mông tạo vòng 3 siêu quyến rũ



## seoelip (15/7/21)

_Đối với mỗi cô gái, sở hữu một vòng 3 săn chắc và đầy đặn là một niềm mơ ước. Bởi lẽ đây là bộ phận quyến rũ nhất trên cơ thể của mỗi con người, nhất là phái đẹp. Do đó, bạn hãy tham khảo ngay các bài tập massage mông giúp vòng 3 săn chắc và căng tròn nhé!_

*1. Bật mí một số bài tập massage mông cơ bản*
Có rất nhiều bài tập massage có thể giúp bạn cải thiện vòng 3 một cách hiệu quả. Đặc biệt là những bài tập mà mình chia sẻ cho các bạn dưới đây. Bởi vì đã có rất nhiều thực hiện, thường xuyên luyện tập và mang lại hiệu quả vô cùng tốt. Bạn hãy tìm hiểu và áp dụng ngay để sở hữu cho mình một vòng 3 hằng mơ ước nhé.

*1.1. Bài tập massage mông khi tắm*
Theo một số chuyên gia cho biết, bạn nên tắm mỗi ngày 2 lần bằng nước ấm hoặc lạnh để cải thiện kích thước của vòng 3. Để sớm có được một vòng 3 săn chắc và đầy đặn, bạn nên thực hiện các bài tập _mát xa mông_ khi tắm.

Đầu tiên, chị em hãy chà xát hai bàn tay lại với nhau cho đến khi cảm thấy ấm dần lên. Sau đó, bạn bắt đầu massage thật nhẹ nhàng theo chiều từ bên trong ra bên ngoài và từ dưới lên trên. Hãy thực hiện động tác như vậy khoảng 50-70 lần mỗi khi tắm.

*1.2. Cách massage thon gọn*
Đầu tiên, bạn hãy đứng với tư thế một chân sẽ chống ra đằng sau. Rồi bắt đầu massage với động tác nâng mông lên cao đến vùng hông. Bạn hãy thực hiện động tác này lặp đi lặp lại khoảng 5 lần thì chuyển sang chân còn lại. Và bạn cũng thực hiện động tác tương tự như vậy 5 lần.

Lưu ý: Để bài tập massage này phát huy tối đa hiệu quả bạn nên thực hiện mỗi lần tắm với nước ấm.

Tiếp đó, chị em nắm hai tay lại với nhau rồi chà nhẹ nhàng lên những hạch bạch huyết ở phía trên mông. Động tác này có tác dụng giúp các chất bài tiết lưu thông tốt hơn. Thực hiện động tác _mát xa mông_ này khoảng 5 lần trong ngày.



_Cách mát xa giúp vòng 3 săn chắc_​
*1.3. Cách massage mông tăng kích thước*
Bài tập *massage mông* này có tác dụng đẩy mạnh quá trình lưu thông của bạch huyết. Từ đó, làn da được cải thiện và giúp mông trở nên săn chắc, căng tròn hơn.

Bạn sử dụng hai bàn tay đặt lên mông, sau đó di chuyển nhẹ nhàng theo chiều kim đồng hồ. Bạn có thể thực hiện bài tập này khoảng 30 phút vào mỗi buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Hoặc có thể thực hiện vào mỗi sáng thức dậy cũng đều mang lại hiệu quả tương tự.

Chú ý: Khi ngồi quá nhiều cũng sẽ là một thói quen xấu ảnh hưởng đến vòng 3 của bạn. Nguyên nhân là do khi ngồi, các mô mỡ sẽ dồn vào mông quá nhiều. Từ đó, dẫn đến vòng 3 của bạn trở nên kém săn chắc và bị chảy xệ.

*1.4. Bài tập mát xa giúp vùng mông săn chắc*
Nếu bạn sử dụng các loại kem tan mỡ trong quá trình thực hiện thì sẽ mang lại hiệu quả tốt hơn. Lúc này, vòng 3 của chị em sẽ nhanh chóng trở nên săn chắc và khỏe mạnh hơn.

Với bài tập này, bạn sử dụng hai tay rồi bắt đầu mát xa nhẹ nhàng theo hình vòng tròn trên mông. Sau đó, bạn sẽ tiếp tục đổi hướng *massage mông* theo chiều ngang của mông. Cuối cùng, bạn tiếp tục _mát xa mông_ theo chiều hình vòng tròn chạy xung quanh mông để giúp đốt cháy những ngấn mỡ thừa trên mông. Bạn nên thực hiện bài tập đều đặn mỗi ngày sẽ mang lại hiệu quả nhanh và tốt nhất.

Với những bài tập này thì sẽ có nhiều chị em không thể kiên trì mà thực hiện mỗi ngày. Do đó, bạn có thể thay thế bằng cách sử dụng *ghế massage toàn thân* mỗi ngày. Ghế massage không chỉ giúp _mát xa mông _mà còn giúp bạn thư giãn toàn bộ cơ thể. Đây là thiết bị chăm sóc sức khỏe phù hợp với cả người già đến người trẻ tuổi. Bạn có thể tham khảo và mua ngay một chiếc ghế massage Elip *tại đây*. Hoặc bạn có thể tham khảo thêm nhiều sản phẩm khác như máy chạy bộ, xe đạp tập, *máy tập thể hình*,... tại Elipsport đấy.
*Có thể bạn quan tâm:*
>> _Hướng dẫn cách massage đầu, vai và cổ giúp giảm stress hiệu quả_
_>> __Hướng dẫn cách xoa bóp điều trị tê tay chân hiệu quả tại nhà_
>> _Những công dụng đặc biệt của massage body trị liệu_

*2. Một số lời khuyên khi thực hiện bài tập massage mông*
*

*
_Sử dụng ghế massage giúp giảm stress và tăng kích thước vòng 3 hiệu quả_​Với tất cả những bài tập *massage mông* được chia sẻ trên đây, nó chỉ phát huy hiệu quả khi bạn thực hiện đều đặn và khoa học. Vì vậy, nếu muốn vòng 3 săn chắc và nở nang bạn sẽ tốn rất nhiều công sức và thời gian đấy.

Riêng đối với những trường hợp có vòng 3 nhỏ bẩm sinh thì phương pháp an toàn và hiệu quả nhất chính là nâng mông nội soi. Đây là công nghệ nâng mông đã được kiểm định về độ an toàn cũng như hiệu quả mà nó đem lại.

Hầu như bất kỳ chị em phụ nữ nào cũng đều mong muốn mình có vòng 3 săn chắc. Do đó, bạn hãy thực hiện nay các bài tập* massage mông* được chia sẻ ở trên. Hoặc bạn có thể sử dụng *ghế massage* toàn thân tại nhà vừa giúp giảm stress vừa _mát xa mông _hiệu quả.


----------

